# startium toolbar



## abstract (Nov 20, 2003)

Help
Ran spybot
ran hijackthis
will one of you experts please help with what to do next
Thanks Abstract
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:15:59 PM, on 11/18/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\ICA Client\ssonsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Media\Media\UpdateStats.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\Pavilion\XPHNABS3EN\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bms71i.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\EamIaZ3.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000E7270-CC7A-0786-8E7A-DA09B51938A6} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\n3tpa1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F443} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbdist.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4ED5DF83-5402-4102-9A54-FFF9551B0E11} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsoock.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\btiein.dll
O2 - BHO: Clear Search - {947E6D5A-4B9F-4CF4-91B3-562CA8D03313} - C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\IE_ClrSch.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F444} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbdist.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FD595395-4FD3-4B78-93BE-314488D7A885} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClrSchLoader] C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Belt] C:\WINDOWS\Belt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateStats] C:\Program Files\Media\Media\UpdateStats.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F444}] rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\stlbdist.DLL,DllRunMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunWindowsUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBHC] C:\Program Files\SuperBar\sbhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2P6WFAX43ZHE7C] C:\WINDOWS\System32\GnsDk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton] C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\Pavilion\XPHNABS3EN\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Turbo Download (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

abstract

Welcome to TSG! 

You have the peper.a trojan and more.

First run This uninstaller:

http://home01.wxs.nl/~kleyn080/uninst.exe

Next, use the following tool to delete the files themselves:

http://www.mjc1.com/files/mo/drpeper.html
Download it, it will self extract to c:\.

Navigate to:

C:\drpeper\Find backup and Delete Peper files.vbs

Doubleclick the....... Find backup and Delete Peper files.vbs file

On the first prompt copy and paste:

Bms71i.exe

And hit ok

On the second, paste:

GnsDk.exe

And hit ok.

*Note: Sometimes you will get a VBS script error during this process. If that happens invert the order of the files ie....

Copy and paste this one first:

GnsDk.exe

and this one second:

Bms71i.exe ..... in the event of the VBS script error.

It will find all the peper files and delete them. Also it makes backups in the same folder.
It will open a text file (Peper.txt) with a list of all files deleted.

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and download the latest referencefiles.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"

From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan (recommended)"

Click "Use custom scanning options" then click "Customize" and have these options selected: Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the "Tweak" button in that same window. Under "Scanning engine" select "Unload recognized processes during scanning" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

Click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the "Next" button.

When scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu and click "Next")

Restart your computer.

When finished, post the list from the Peper.txt file here , along with another Hijack This log.


----------



## abstract (Nov 20, 2003)

flrman1, I followed your instructionsand all went easy
here are my files
first peper then hijackthis

11/21/2003 9:57:58 PM
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Bms71i.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EamIaZ3.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Exz24V.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ins4fM8.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PpoGZ2P.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WuaU.exe
11/21/2003 9:58:23 PM
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GnsDk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\JpwoDw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KtsA.exe

hijackthis
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:46:25 PM, on 11/21/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\ICA Client\ssonsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\Pavilion\XPHNABS3EN\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=%tb_id
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {FD595395-4FD3-4B78-93BE-314488D7A885} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton] C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\Pavilion\XPHNABS3EN\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

thanks abstract


----------



## abstract (Nov 20, 2003)

one more thing
on start-up I get message box
"invalid backweb application id '137903'"
I click 'ok' and windows starts normal
I can't find a program 'backweb' to remove
what to do?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=%tb_id
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe

Re-boot,preferably into safe mode and delete:

C:\Program Files\Common files\updater [FOLDER]


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

And go ahead and delete the C:\drpeper folder.


----------



## abstract (Nov 20, 2003)

$teve.........all went well..thanks..I will recomend the TSG.
abstract


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *And go ahead and delete the C:\drpeper folder. *


Cheers Mark

abstract.....Your welcome:up:


----------



## xlowriderx (Apr 28, 2005)

I tried installing: 
http://www.mjc1.com/files/mo/drpeper.html -

It will not drop the files into my C drive. i do not have hijackthis.


----------



## xlowriderx (Apr 28, 2005)

how do i get peper files into c drive?

program is not entering files into computer the correct way. i opened http://mjc1.com/files/scripts/drpeper.html directly from the internet + i saved it into c drive - neither way lets me drop the necessary files into my c drive.

all it does is flicker a black screen... then shuts off. could it be the link?

please help me. i hate this startium toolbar !!!!!!!!!!!!!! its an eyesore!

thanx


----------

